# Asus P8Z68-V PRO Unboxing



## toolius (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello again everyone 

I just received my Asus P8Z68-V PRO today and i wanted to share some un-boxing pictures of this lovely motherboard 
I cant wait to try out Lucid Virtu , SSD caching and Quick Sync. The thought of playing Crysis 2 while all my encoding happens was just too good to pass up !!
So here are some pictures of this awesome board 

The Box
*i.imgur.com/vWQzq.jpg

The Back 
*i.imgur.com/5Z1FT.jpg

Comes Packed very well 
*i.imgur.com/9GkwS.jpg

The Accessory Bundle. Love the additional USB3 Header Expansion kit
*i.imgur.com/I6nP2.jpg

Beautiful 
*i.imgur.com/ri1MN.jpg


*i.imgur.com/yUyxq.jpg


*i.imgur.com/HaVWB.jpg

USB headers , Power and Reset Button ... thank you Asus !!
*i.imgur.com/Wxxfx.jpg

I quite like the slot placement too.
*i.imgur.com/FmAWr.jpg

Asus TPU chip with the Novuton Controller 
*i.imgur.com/6vYHB.jpg

8x Sata Ports .. Yay !
*i.imgur.com/hkSkU.jpg

24pin power and the TPU and EPU switches. Also note the Mem Ok button . i love Mem Ok ! 
*i.imgur.com/0PEBr.jpg

The heatsink for the Asus DIGI + Vrm's .
*i.imgur.com/XkEGe.jpg

Back Panel I/O Ports.
*i.imgur.com/0zDDG.jpg

Absolutely Fantastic to see a heatsink+ support for the VRm's on the backside. Should help them run MUCH cooler and at the same time prevent motherboard Flex if it happens due to over-tightening of the CPU heatsink
*i.imgur.com/k03St.jpg

Thank you tons for looking everyone 
Cheers and kind regards !
Toolius.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 31, 2011)

The pics are awesome.. Clear n sharp.. Camera used?

1+ rep for the pro. pic skills..


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2011)

awesome pics and congrats for being an owner of that powerful stuff


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats  nice product photography


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice Unboxing....


----------



## suvajit (Aug 7, 2011)

*Congrats. Awesum pics!!! Very Nice.*


----------



## techking_dinesh (Aug 7, 2011)

Excellent pics.. i shall redirect the ppl to this post who wanna see my mb in detail.

congo for d purchase !!


----------

